# Found a pigeon with broken wing. Now what? UK



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

Yesterday a cat attacked a (quite) young wild pigeon in my garden. It looks like the pigeon on the far right of this image http://www.carolscornwall.com/Wild Animals/Bird-Feral Pigeon02-03-09.jpg (but the pigeon I found is a much darker shade, close to black)

I managed to put it in a big plastic box with cardboard as the bedding. I put another upside down plastic box ontop of it and cut a hole into it so that there will be air going in and out (it's not airtight, don't worry), and also so that cats cannot come into it. I put something a bit heavy ontop to stop it tipping over if wind comes.

I gave it some bird seeds (contains mostly sunflower seeds and the pack says that all birds can eat it). I also gave a bowl of water - but it does not recognise the bowl at all! It ignores the bowl and even tramples in it and doesn't drink it.

I bandaged the right injured wing to its body (not too tight), but the healthy wing is not bandaged. I had to watch a youtube video on this to get it right. 

It's been 2 days so far. The pigeon seems scared and is pooping a lot. It makes squeaking/whistling noises when I come close to it and it tries to fly (but it can't).

Tbh, I just want it to heal and fly away home again. I feel sorry for it.

Here are my questions which I hope you can answer:

1) When do I change the bandage? And can someone give me a proper video on how to bandage it (as I don't know which method is correct and if I did it properly)?

2) How do I get the pigeon to drink the water and not trample in it?

3) What do I do if the pigeon gets wet with the water?

4) Is cardboard bedding okay? How many times do I have to change it?

5) Will the pigeon die if it eats its own poop?

6) How long will it take for it's wing to heal?

7) How do I make it not scared of me?

8) What's the best way to hold a pigeon when putting a bandage on it?

I may have more questions coming up but these are the ones I want to know for now.

Thanks in advance fellow pigeon lovers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*First off, the youngster needs an antibiotic ASAP. It will succumb without it, as cat bites are lethal. Any wound it has needs to be cleaned and will need a topical antibiotic cream also.

This is a youngster and may not be able to eat on its own, or it does not recognize the food as being food. Here is a wonderful resource link to finding help as well as care for young pigeons.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/ 

You need to hand feed the baby. 

You can hand feed frozen peas (thawed, drained and warmed) Gently open beak, insert pea on top of tongue and allow it to close beak and swallow and repeat.

*


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *First off, the youngster needs an antibiotic ASAP. It will succumb without it, as cat bites are lethal. Any wound it has needs to be cleaned and will need a topical antibiotic cream also.
> 
> This is a youngster and may not be able to eat on its own, or it does not recognize the food as being food. Here is a wonderful resource link to finding help as well as care for young pigeons.
> 
> ...


It doesn't recognise the water.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The water has to be at least 1 inch deep, dip his beak in the water without covering its nostrils and hold it there for a few seconds. 

Can you tel us where in the UK you are?

Are you on Facebook? If so we have a group of predominantly UK rescuers *here:*


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

Feefo said:


> The water has to be at least 1 inch deep, dip his beak in the water without covering its nostrils and hold it there for a few seconds.
> 
> Can you tel us where in the UK you are?
> 
> Are you on Facebook? If so we have a group of predominantly UK rescuers *here:*


I held it and put its head next to the water bowl but it kept looking up and not down (at the water bowl), so I don't know how to get its beak in :/

Help

Also...answers to the other points are appreciated!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*IT NEEDS ANTIBIOTICS OR IT IS LIKELY TO DIE!* http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm If you let us know your location we can refer you to someone that can treat it for cat bite.

If you can't get the beak to water, lift the water to the beak. I will try to make a brief video tomorrow. 

I am not a wing expert, will leave that to others, but here are the answers to some of your questions:

3) What do I do if the pigeon gets wet with the water? 

A little water won't hurt it, it should help it develop its water proofing on the feathers. If it is very wet hold kitchen towel against feathers to absorb excess water. They can be dried with a hairdryer which is useful if they are hypothermic, but you have to hold your hand in the air blast to make certain it is not too hot when it reaches the pigeon.

4) Is cardboard bedding okay? How many times do I have to change it?

Yes, but I prefer kitchen towel which can be replaced regularly, besides which wood pigeon squabs have been known to eat solid bedding. In nature they would lie on a nest of thin twigs.

5) Will the pigeon die if it eats its own poop? 

No, but he shouldn't be eating his own poop !


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The bird really needs to be looked after by a rescue centre. They can give it the antibiotics it needs, ensure it is given food and water and assess what needs to be done with the injury.

There is a list of places on the site that Skyeking posted a link to.

If nothing within reach, let us know where you are located.


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

John_D said:


> The bird really needs to be looked after by a rescue centre. They can give it the antibiotics it needs, ensure it is given food and water and assess what needs to be done with the injury.
> 
> There is a list of places on the site that Skyeking posted a link to.
> 
> If nothing within reach, let us know where you are located.


I saw the link Skyeking posted and it was helpful although there are no rescue centres or pigeon friendly vets in my area (Birmingham)

Also, the pigeon has no wounds so is it safe to assume it won't get infection?

Also keep in mind I cannot afford paying for the pigeon at the vet but I am trying my best to help it by giving it a home, some bandages for its wing, some food and water (daily).


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

Feefo said:


> *IT NEEDS ANTIBIOTICS OR IT IS LIKELY TO DIE!* http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm If you let us know your location we can refer you to someone that can treat it for cat bite.
> 
> If you can't get the beak to water, lift the water to the beak. I will try to make a brief video tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answers. I cannot find twigs as I don't live in a place where there's trees etc, so cardboard is best option for me, plus it doesn't get soggy.
I found some of its poop on its beak so that's why I asked about the poop thing lol. It is very scared and squeaks a lot but it's day 3 and I hope it gets used to me.
I look forward to the video


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I know several pigeon rescuers in Birmingham that could probably help you and could probably recommend a good vet. What part of Birmingham are you in?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Without knowing what side of Birmingham you are I really don't know how I can help but one of my friends (who has moved to Stratford Upon Avon has asked for the details of the vet that she uses to be passed on to you in the hope that that will help:

_"If he wants to try a vet he could try amicus in Shirley on marsall lake road.but ask for Roy earle.he only charges for medication not his time.its the one i always use.he loves pigeons"_


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
I'm in Sutton Coldfield.

If you're on the south side there's an excellent vet at Manor Vets Hagley rod Edgbaston who will treat pigeons. Marie Kubiak is her name.
She also has a colleague called Toby who is also pigeon friendly there and they also operate from Halesowen>

The vet Cynthia mentioned in Solihull is good also.
We just need to know your area to fine tune the help this poor bird needs to survive.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

redwhirlwind said:


> I held it and put its head next to the water bowl but it kept looking up and not down (at the water bowl), so I don't know how to get its beak in :/
> 
> Help
> 
> Also...answers to the other points are appreciated!




You come from behind his head and clasp his beak on each side. Then gently lower it down into the water, but not over the nostrils. By doing this several times on and off you will eventually get him to learn to drink.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

redwhirlwind said:


> I saw the link Skyeking posted and it was helpful although there are no rescue centres or pigeon friendly vets in my area (Birmingham)
> 
> Also, the pigeon has no wounds so is it safe to assume it won't get infection?
> 
> Also keep in mind I cannot afford paying for the pigeon at the vet but I am trying my best to help it by giving it a home, some bandages for its wing, some food and water (daily).



The problem is that often times you can't see the very small wounds, like a puncture or something, as the feathers cover them.


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful info. I shall see those pigeon helpers the users abov mentioned. 
Thank you!


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Post us a picture of the baby birds update


----------



## redwhirlwind (Aug 11, 2013)

*How to know if a wild pigeon has an infection (due to cat bite)? What symptoms?*

(1) What symptoms are shown if a pigeon is infected due to a cat bite? Can someone describe or show pictures?

The pigeon I have is a stray wild one whose wing is broken as a cat bit it . But thee's no wounds so I didn't treat it with Dettol, I just bandaged it so that the wing can heal

Also, its droppings are quite solid, as they're swirls of green, and it's not that liquidy. I have put a water pot in the house of the pigeon but it doesn't drink much but eats lots of seeds. 

(2) Is its droppings normal?

Please answer 1 & 2, if you can. Appreciated!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually a bird can die within a couple of days from the bacteria from a cat bite. so death is a symptom. that is why it is prudent to treat right away just in case. 

the droppings sound ok, but a picture would be better.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

As mentioned, treating prophylactically is the best way to be sure, Augmentin (Clavamox and other manufacuring names) being the preferred medication for predator attacks especially cats. Figure a window between 48-72 hours after the initial attack and the bird may not have been discovered in a compromised 
condition for many hours afterward.

fp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the time the bird shows symptoms of being sick from a predator bite, it won't matter.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

redwhirlwind said:


> Thanks everyone for all the helpful info. I shall see those pigeon helpers the users abov mentioned.
> Thank you!


*redwhirlwind, can we get an update on the youngster?*


----------

